# Conozcamos el Distrito de Pueblo Libre



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos del distrito de Pueblo Libre, espero conocer por esa zona. Mis felicitaciones!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos ! , tranquilo y areas verdes bien cuidadas !


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buenas tus fotos, gracias por el paseo. Pueblo Libre está a un paso de mi casa y siempre me ha gustado, tiene partes bien tranquilas y agradables, bonitos parques, el Queirolo y dos de los mejores museos de Lima: el Arqueológico y el Larco Herrera.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Chevere ese dsitrito, tengo unos tios que viven por ahi.. y cuando voy a limonta ese distrito es mi albergue obligatorio, ahorro es progreso... jejeje.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me encanta pueblo libre, no será lujoso pero es muy chevre, en especial cuando voy a taberna Queirolo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Tiene un ambiente aprecido a Barranco en las noches??? o nada que ver...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No, la vaina es recorrerla en la mañana, cerca al queirolo hay unos huecos, pero no es para tanto, mejor es ir al queirolo y ya, ahi tomar vino, comes de todo y listo, de vuelta a la universidad, a ver si llegas tambien....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

la mellisa de barranco


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que emoción!!! el distrito de mi niñez, que bonita ha quedado la Vivanco!, en la segunda foto, justo era mi calle Tupac Amaru, y ahora con sus banquitas y todo ese verdor que bonito, desde que nací hasta los quince años ahi viviamos, aúnque ya teniamos la otra casa más moderna en Jesús Maria, pero la estaban amoblando y acomodandola no se que tanto pero en fin, nos demoró como dos años mudarnos a Jesús Maria, en quedaba bastante cerca a solo unas cuantas cuadras cruzando la Avenida Brasil. Muchas Gracias Juan por mostrarnos esas fotos, están muy bonitas. Asi es que por ahi pase mi niñez, fascinante, dicho sea de paso mi Papá fué consejal del distrito, en esos viejos tiempos.


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

En los anios que pase en Lima, Pueblo Libre fue uno de los destinos que tuve por un motivo especial  Gracias por las fotos. Si puedes trae mas!


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Bonito el distrito de Pueblo Libre. Luce organizado, muy limpio y con edificios conservados. Amplios espacios públicos y zonas verdes. Se ve muy agradable.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Pueblo Libre es un muy bonito distrito*

A pesar que no es muy conocido,pero la zona antigua de Pueblo Libre es muy bonita... y la moderna,es muy ordenada...tuve la suerte que mis abuelos paternos vivieron allí hasta que fallecieron (mi papá también vivió allí hasta casarse) y he podido recorrer mucho el distrito..claro,les hablo de hace más de 20 años... cuando estuve en la Católica,pasaba por la avenida Bolívar... me alegra que siga siendo un distrito muy ordenado,pujante,limpio..


----------

